# My New Theology Site



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 14, 2005)

Everyone please check out my new site (link in sig). It is very much devoid of content at the moment, but you'll get the basic idea, I hope. Check back often for updates. Many links may not be working yet.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 14, 2005)

I did not look at anything but the layout and it looks good. It might sound shallow but I bad layout means a bad website in general. This is good and shows effort has been put into the design. I like it.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks good Gabriel.....


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 14, 2005)

Is there a reason my mouse jumps about while hovering over your images? Never happens on any other page.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> Is there a reason my mouse jumps about while hovering over your images? Never happens on any other page.



*shrug*


----------



## Poimen (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice graphics and colours.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 14, 2005)

My cheap blog can't be made very interesting visually, wish I could fix that. They only have a few templates and I'm not much of a nerd. Your site looks good!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks really good. I like the layout, design, and the colors. Plus the content.

I'm interested, if you don't mind me asking, if you created the banner at the top, or if you got it from somewhere, because I really like it, and I can't create anything that good in photoshop.

Joel


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Covenant Joel_
> Looks really good. I like the layout, design, and the colors. Plus the content.
> 
> I'm interested, if you don't mind me asking, if you created the banner at the top, or if you got it from somewhere, because I really like it, and I can't create anything that good in photoshop.
> ...



I made them. I have a degree in Graphic Design. Thanks for the kudos, brother. :bigsmile:


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice layout, nice uniform look Gabriel. Looks like one to definitely keep bookmarked.

Head to http://theologicallycorrect.com/resources/ and be sure to add your site to my links database.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Nice layout, nice uniform look Gabriel. Looks like one to definitely keep bookmarked.
> 
> Head to http://theologicallycorrect.com/resources/ and be sure to add your site to my links database.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2005)

I enjoyed your FAQs page. Good humor mixed in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

Lookin' good, Gabe!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 20, 2005)

Updated with some articles and content now .. more to come soon.


----------

